# Seasonal wishlists from TiVo.



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

What would be great are wishlists provided by TiVo for seasonal specials. For instance, all the Peanuts specials. Now it wouldn't necessarily be difficult to setup a wishlist for Peanuts, but without knowing how they are going to do the guide data in advance there's no real way to know whether a WL I setup will be successful.

But then there are the classic Rudolph (clay?, ani?)mation specials, those I don't think have a common element that would show up in the guide data.

It would be real nice just to have a one stop WL that would grab all the classic holiday specials without having to find them and set recordings.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

i was kinda surprised there wasnt one, i looked on Saturday and was unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

SeanC said:


> But then there are the classic Rudolph (clay?, ani?)mation specials, those I don't think have a common element that would show up in the guide data.


Try "Rankin Bass". They did many of the specials you may be thinking of.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

oooooooh, sweet, thanks!


----------

